# Help with possible goat in labor



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a pregnant doe who has kidded once, she has not much of an udder and no discharge. Yesterday her belly dropped to her knees to where she can barely walk. Her vulva was not even swollen at all until an hour ago. She has been in the corner of the stall not eating, only an occasional drinking of molasses water. Refuses grain which is very odd for her and wants nothing to do with me. Ligaments appear to be almost gone, her rump is rounding up. I thought that goats behaved similar with their labors? Pretty new to this so am a bit worried as husband is at work and I am home with no vehicle :/ This was not a planned breeding, not sure of the due date. Her tail acts broken and won't stay up on its own to take pooch picture. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Only thing I can say or ask for is pictures.. 

I'm trying to picture it, just it's a little hard. Are you for sure the ligs are gone? 
If they are I can tell you just to stand by and wait for a baby or two maybe three or four! lol


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

The tail thing is odd to me and I am as new as you are but not all goat labors are the same, even in the same goat. Is she acting distressed or just odd. Contractions and restlessness?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on her, normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5

Let us know what it is


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

She sounds more sick to me than in labor. I would get a temp as Toth recommended and consider a fecal for worm load, Pregancy toxemia and low calcium can cause those symptoms and of course pnuemonia is a problem this time of year. 

so hard to say over the internet, even hard to say sometimes when it is my own goat.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Her temp is 102.5. She is eating grain and nibbling on some hay (when I took her temp). Took pics with iPhone, not sure how quality will be when on computer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad her temp is normal. 

With not much udder and no discharge, she might have a ways to go to kid, when they begin to fill it is usually, 1 to 1 1/2 months left to go.
but then again, they can fill over night or even just at or just after kidding. Goats can throw us off sometimes.

Wow, her tummy is quite low, but, it could be that she is carrying low, hide it well, later in pregnancy.

With hardly any appetite, and her temp normal, her Rumen may be off, so giving probiotic paste and fortified vit B complex, will help, give her 6cc vit B Under skin for 3 to 4 days, along with the probiotics. Both 1x a day

Also give her something for milk fever, just in case. Her just nibbling isn't right, stop the grain, until she is better, in case her rumen is off.

You can give her warm molasses water.

With the tail thing, my does have 2 months left to go and are drooping in the tail, so it is normal.

I would watch her anyway cause you do not have a due date and as mentioned does are different. 

Where are you feeling for ligs? Just putting your fingers around the tail area isn't the right way.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Ill get a better pic this morning when it's light out. I had given her some yogurt and magic mix last night. Her appetite seems so much better, she is eating her hay really good. I would not purposely bred her. Never could keep weight on her. Thanks for all of the responses. I will keep you updated and take some good pics, that iPhone one made me laugh how it looked on the site, lol.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Her urine was smelling fruity, I had read about magic mix for ketosis. Not sure if that is what she had but it sure made her appetite come back.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

My first guess was pregnancy toxemia/low calcium. Especially, because said the belly had dropped. With low calcium the muscles can become looser and increase the chances of prolapses and weak labor. I had a doe a couple years ago that had very similara symptoms, whe was in very good shape going into her pregnancy, but the muscles of her stomach kept dropping and she started star gazing and standing around look dazed, She recovered quickly with Magic drench and some Calcium Gluconate 23% was also injected sub-Q. We gave her 45 cc's calcium gluc. divided into 15cc per location of her rib cage. We repeated in 3 hours and she got a lot perkier after that. 
You can continue the magic drench, I give 4 to 5 ounces one time a day, and then I also do a yogurt and egg drench with Tang powder added and probiotics and give that one time a day as well.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

She is now limping on front leg, can I give her tums? My husband is gone with vehicle for days :/


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

If so how many


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, you can give her tums. I think you can give her 3 or 4 a day. It wont work as quickly as some of the other products, but I have heard of people using them on a daily basis with their pregnant goats. 

Did you trim her feet lately, check her hooves?


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

I do trim on a regular basis, plus we have gravel where they go in and out to naturally trim some. I gave her the tums, she spit it out so I ground it up and mixed it up with some magic mix in a syringe orally. She is eating pretty good now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice to hear her chewing cud again )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agee


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Glad to say she is doing so much better today. If I had not listened to your advice I don't think she would have been doing so well, as she was not in labor. It really does make a huge difference when you check on your animals and notice when something is off. Though I may be a bit obsessive when they are preggo. Got some pics with the camera, they should be better than the iPhone pics.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

her udder before her last her last baby


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, looks like she's dropped the kids, she's really hollow looking. I can't really see her udder on the current pics. Did she make that last one suddenly or over time? Glad you got good advice, I can't imagine you'll be waiting very long now. Good luck!


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Pretty sure that picture was taken about a week before her milk really came in before she kidded. She started growing an udder about a month before with her previous kid. That was one huge buck. It looks like she has little tiny hooves kicking all over this time :/ I haven't seen any discharge yet and not much udder development. It felt like ligs were going but they are still there. Last time it felt like melted jello around tail right before labor. Keeping an eye on her as she dropped so fast just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad she is better, good work 

Wow, she had a beautiful udder with her prior pregnancy. If we are going by her udder development, she has a little ways to go. 
cause it isn't tight yet.

Check her for dehydration, gently pull her skin outward and let go, if it goes back fast, she is OK, if it goes back slow, she is dehydrated and needs electrolytes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Her tail is like that because of the lack of Ligs. They are not there to hold it up, that is how i know when my girls ligs are gone, the tail flopps to one side. 

I would say she is in early laber, just keep a eye on her for pushing. Has she started pawing at the ground yet?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I guess I should see there were three pages. 

She sure has dropped those babies and I still say it is close.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

No pawing, just acting normal. She's in an old henhouse close to the house where I can hopefully hear her when the time comes.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

The swelling of her face is all the way gone. My husband had said I was imagining it, but it was at least twice her normal size. Across her nose especially. No swelling in the neck only the face. There is still some swelling in her front top of her legs, the more she walks around outside it seems to go down some. Still no sign of any labor yet.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Ma is eating good and acting back to normal, but her urine is smelling fruity again. Am I supposed to be adding corn syrup and molasses to her water every day to keep her sugar up in addition to extra sweet feed? I am afraid she will get toxemia again or hasn't gotten over it all the way yet. All her swelling is gone and appetite is back. No more limping and head is not hanging down any more. She is getting tums for calcium (helped a lot). Baby moving a lot, no sign of labor. Milk not coming in, no discharge yet. Main question is the sugar, how to keep it level. Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, some does need to be treated on and off until they kid. Instead of putting it in her water all the time I would try drenching her with propylene glycol or Magic drench every couple of days. I know for the magic drench it is 4 or 5 ounces at a time, I think the propylene glycol is about the same amount.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Would the Sweetlix meatmaker roughage balancer tub help her? It has molasses in it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I just put a couple out for our pregnant does, it certainly wouldnt hurt at this point.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Irishmike54 (Jan 1, 2013)

She is 102.5, when I came out to take her temp she was eating her grain. She dropped a bit more than earlier. Going to try to load pictures from iPhone, don't know how good they will look when blown up on computer. She still doesn't want me to touch her. Normally she is really affectionate. Still not much for an udder though, with her first one, she had an enormous udder. No teeth grindinding or head against the wall. Head hanging lower than usual and standing in the the same place for a long time. Not answering her buddies. Concerns me enough to have me sitting out here below freezing with her. I pulled out the space heater for her, only using it while I am checking frequently. Don't want to start a fire. Gave her the corn syrup corn oil Molasses (magic mix)


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Irishmike, it posted an old post of mine instead of your comment.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

What have you done for worming her or looking into worming her?


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

She was wormed with ivermectin, due again about now. Waiting for her to deliver. Afraid she will abort. Is ivermectin safe for late pregnant does?


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

I have safeguard for tapeworms, that's supposed to be safe . Can you give it along with the ivermectin?


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Read up on worming and just wormed her. Used both ivermectin and safeguard.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you give enough? Safeguard 3 x the label dosage and for 3 days in a row.

Ivermectin injectable 1% for cattle, given orally, 1 cc per 25 lbs. Can repeat in 7 to 10 days. 

Also, if you don't see improvement from that, you could try something like equimax paste for horses. It has a tapeworm medicine in it. Not the same as ivermectin plus for cattle. Shouldn't use ivermectin plus for cattle on a pregnant animal. Dose the horse paste wormer at 2x or 3x the label dosage for a horse. So you doe may weigh 150lbs, give her enough for a 300lb to 400lb horse.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Gave safeguard for goats (white liquid) and ivomec not ivomec plus. She's starting to ripen, some white discharge and ligs softening


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she today?


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Her appetite is down again. Put alfalfa squares in food processor and she's eating that ok. Nibbling on grain, keep putting it in front of her when she lays down so she will get some down. Don't have an iv for water, using a syringe to make sure she gets enough water. She is urinating a good amount still. Having to gather bunches of leaves she likes to eat. Having some thick white discharge and some clear discharge. Ligs are going but can still feel feel them. Udder bigger but not real big change yet. She has really worn me out :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Have you given her antibiotics? I would put her on Procain G shots twice a day for 5 days. 5 to 7 cc's at a time. 
Worm her again with safegaurd, 1cc per 10 lbs of goat, so you need to give her atleast 10 cc's of wormer. CAn't really overdose on the safegaurd. 

make sure you are giving her probiotics daily. 

Did you ever find som B-complex injectable? 

Also, try giving her a couple teaspoons of bakign soda in the drench/water. Perhaps all the extra feed has upset her stomach. Always a posibility when she is being given a lot of feed. Extra bakign soda wont hurt her.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

I have vitamin b12 injectable and Dura-Pen and Agri-Cillin. Will any of these work?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Does the AGri-cillin, just say Procain G on it with a 7 to 10 day withdrawal, I would use that one, Is the Dura-pen long acting with a 30 day withdrawal, that one is not my favorite, it absorbs too slowly to get a good peak for affectiveness for a goat. 

B12 injectable wont hurt. the B-complex ofcourse includes other typs of B's, but B 12 is good for appetitie stimulation. You can't overdose, because they pee out the excess, ofcourse it is a waste of money giving too much all the time, but you can give her a couple shots a day for a couple days and see if that helps at all. 

I am kind of the kitchen sink kind of person. is it possible she is just full from bumping up the feed? I would say it could be, Sometimes it may help to take away the grain for a good part of the day and not have it all sitting in front of her all the time.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you had a fecal float done on her? If not I would not deworm her. Why do it if she does not have a problem. that is why the dewormers stop working. I am not sure I would give her a antibiotic either. Whay does she need it? Her temp is fine.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

I did see a small rice looking worm on her poop so I did worm her. Not sure about the antibiotic yet because of no fever. The penicillin sais G procaine. Don't want to upset her rumen with the antibiotic. She is foraging pretty good right now, not eating hay but eating leaves. Giving a shot of b12. Gave her some red cell, perked her up a little.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Not sure if it was the suggestion to take the grain away, the baking soda or the b shot but she is chowing down on hay and drinking lots of water


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Local farm supply place is holding some calcium drench, going to pick it up now. They have b complex also.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

I've learned a lot from you all on here, thanks.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Ma has been off and on putting her head against the wall, arching her back while her tail is up and her legs get really straight. Not alot just once in awhile. No discharge, her udder is not tight yet. Is this normal? She was doing this yesterday also.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She could be having contractions... Does udders usually get tight before kidding, but not always. When mine have contractions they usually pause all motion and kind of stretch and their tail arcs up or down, but you can see the tension. If she is in labor, she will have ZERO ligaments, you won't be able to feel them at all no matter how deep you feel.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Last time she kidded it felt like jelly around that area, it doesn't feel like that this time. Idk, With our ice storm ill have to check on her often. I'm not too good on checking for ligaments, very few goat births.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

In my opinion it is normal, I imagine things are just moving around and she is feeling the babies move. Since her udder got so big last time, i would really expect her to have a tighter udder before kidding. Although she could make a lier out of me.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

My heard queen starts pressing her head against the wall at about 1 1/2 to 2 days before she kidds. But all my does are different. I've started a little booklet on each doe and I write down every little thing I notice and I write down the time of day that I see along with the date so that I will know what to look for during future pregnancies. I picked up that little tip from this forum.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

critergiter09 said:


> My heard queen starts pressing her head against the wall at about 1 1/2 to 2 days before she kidds. But all my does are different. I've started a little booklet on each doe and I write down every little thing I notice and I write down the time of day that I see along with the date so that I will know what to look for during future pregnancies. I picked up that little tip from this forum.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


What a great idea! I think I may try to do that this year!


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

That is a really good idea!


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Ma finally lost her ligs and her milk came in! She is breathing really heavy, no discharge yet. Licking and smelling everything. Eating like a pig. I gave her the calcium drench on her food so I wouldn't forget it. My last one didn't have any discharge either so I'm keeping a close eye on her tonight. With all of her problems, hoping kid is healthy.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

:leap: Happy kidding!! Good luck!!! :kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness...just read this thread! Finally! Let us know what happens!! :wahoo:


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Teats are full and legs posty, starting labor. Don't know how long this is going to be :/ she has been breathing heavy since yesterday. Saw a few contractions last night. Eyes are bloodshot.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Anything happen yet?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

whose eyes are blood shot...yours or your Doe :greengrin:...Happy Kidding...the happiest and most stressful time of year!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Two babies were stuck trying to come out at the same time. Somehow I got one pushed back in. She had twin does! They look healthy, one is very huge. She had a very hard time delivering it. Had to help pull it out.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

I will post pictures soon )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice, good job.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

OH YAY!!! :kidred::kidred:!!! Congrats!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Pics!!


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally had time to take pictures and load them!!!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

They are adorable!! I loooove goat babies!! So stinkin cute!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I wish I could like that post more than once!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! So Cute!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So darn cute


----------

